# OP77A vs. OP77B



## Steve38 (3 März 2008)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich hab ne Frage, wo liegt eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen dem OP77B und dem OP77B ?

Besten Dank für die Antworten.

Steve38


----------



## marlob (3 März 2008)

Steve38 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> ich hab ne Frage, wo liegt eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen dem OP77B und dem OP77B ?
> ...


Gar keiner. Hehe
Aber deiner Überschrift entnehme ich, das du OP77A mit OP77B vergleichen willst.
Die A Version hat 256 KB Speicher und die B-Version 1MB + optional MMC
Andere Unterschiede sind mir jetzt nicht bekannt

<EDIT>
Die B-Version hat auch noch mehr Schnittstellen
</EDIT>


----------



## Steve38 (3 März 2008)

Ich brauch den MPI Bus und den werden beide haben.

Kann ich im WinCC Flex auch sehen wir groß (Speichergröße) mein Projekt ist?


----------



## marlob (3 März 2008)

Steve38 schrieb:


> Ich brauch den MPI Bus und den werden beide haben.
> 
> Kann ich im WinCC Flex auch sehen wir groß (Speichergröße) mein Projekt ist?


Also, die A-Version hat auf jeden Fall eine RS485-Schnittstelle. 
Die B-Version hat zusätzlich auch noch USB, RS232 und RS422


----------



## Znarf (3 März 2008)

Hallo,
die B-Version besitz glaube ich im Gegensatz zur A-Version die Möglichkeit Rezepturen zu verwalten.

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## marlob (3 März 2008)

Znarf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> die B-Version besitz glaube ich im Gegensatz zur A-Version die Möglichkeit Rezepturen zu verwalten.
> 
> Gruß
> ...


Beide Versionen können Rezepturen verwalten. Es gibt da aber ein paar Unterschiede in den Versionen. Näheres siehe Handbuch.


----------



## Znarf (3 März 2008)

Ok, da habe ich ja wieder mit halbwissen geglänzt  

Hatte nur im Hinterkopf das es da Unterschiede gibt. Hat mich übrigens nur 3min gekostet das Handbuch im Internet zu finden und reinzuschauen. Sorry, das ich das nicht vorher gemacht habe.  

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## IBN-Service (4 März 2008)

Steve38 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich hab ne Frage, wo liegt eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen dem OP77B und dem OP77B ?
> 
> ...



Hallo Steve,

noch ein Unterschied:

das OP77B läst sich mittels Treiber auch an Fremdsteuerungen anschliessen.

Mehr Infos findest du im *CA01 - Katalog *von Siemens A&D.

CU

Jürgen
IBN-Service

.


----------

